# Full Extension Lifting



## GetSwullll (Jul 27, 2007)

I've seen in a lot of videos and some guys in the gym a different way of lifting. They don't full extend through the motion of the exercise. It's kinda like they cut it in half. I'm not sure if this is good or not. I'm used to going through the full motion but especially on presses and whatnot i see these guys going about half way through. Is there a benefit to this!?!


----------



## oldfella (Aug 4, 2007)

Some will argue that this keeps more tension on the muscle. But it can lead to weak points in your lifts. I have always been a full range of motion trainer. I do not lock out my joints (elbows, knees) but I go all the way down and all the way back up. Unless you are utilizing the matrix style of training IE 21's for curls etc. But even then they use a full range of reps to finish. Do your self a favor and train wth full range.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 9, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I've seen in a lot of videos and some guys in the gym a different way of lifting. They don't full extend through the motion of the exercise. It's kinda like they cut it in half. I'm not sure if this is good or not. I'm used to going through the full motion but especially on presses and whatnot i see these guys going about half way through. Is there a benefit to this!?!




some people dont lock out,,,personal preference I beleive. I like to squeeze at tp of contraction.


----------



## oldtestman (Dec 11, 2007)

This method allows you to use more weight.  I guess, occasionally, this has some benefit.  Most guys I see using this method are in a rut - that's how they always do it.  Cutting back on poundages and using better form would (in their minds) be less impressive.  Some guys just need to have a big noisy bunch of plates clanging around.

Over the years, I've seen less progress with the partial rep guys.  I'm not the smartest or the best lifter, but I have been around a long time.  I can almost tell you who will be making the most progress, just by watching them train a few times.  Heavy (proper) weights with good form would always get my vote.  Of course, don't get in a rut.  There is a place for "cheating", negatives, and other plateau breakers.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2007)

oldtestman said:
			
		

> This method allows you to use more weight.  I guess, occasionally, this has some benefit.  Most guys I see using this method are in a rut - that's how they always do it.  Cutting back on poundages and using better form would (in their minds) be less impressive.  Some guys just need to have a big noisy bunch of plates clanging around.
> 
> Over the years, I've seen less progress with the partial rep guys.  I'm not the smartest or the best lifter, but I have been around a long time.  I can almost tell you who will be making the most progress, just by watching them train a few times.  Heavy (proper) weights with good form would always get my vote.  Of course, don't get in a rut.  There is a place for "cheating", negatives, and other plateau breakers.




exactly,,,there is a time and a place for it.


----------

